# Big Mistake



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

For those of you who don't know, I work in a pet store in BC, Canada. One of our main fish suppliers suprised us with an email saying they now have a mouse breeder and can offer us mice. So we said hey, why the heck not, lets order a few from them and see what they send us. We ordered four "chocolate" and four "assorted fancy." Well. Let's just say we'll never order from them again. We got three brown-ish mice, one of which was more like a dark recessive yellow, a pew, two black tans, a broken grey agouti, and a broken ry. It would be fine if that was the only problem. They sent six females, and two males. In the same shipping container. Also, two of the girls are extremely pregnant, I literally expect one to give birth tonight, and the other one in a couple days. Three others were possibly pregnant, but another mouse breeder we know came in and was happy to take them, he didn't mind they may already be pregnant. So we have three girls now, two of which may give birth at any time, and another one who is just a tiny little girl.


















Bum shot 









On the bright side, the tiny little one will be coming home with me. Her name is Frannie the Nanny (since she'll be the nanny for the two other girls)  









Any idea if the baby girl could be pregnant too? I really hope not...


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! they really are heavily preggers aretn't they!
Franny is very cute! 
What will you dod with the babies? Take them home and sell them at the store?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Franny is a little cutie, yes  She's even cuter in person

The babies will be sold at the store when they are ready. I will care for and raise these mice as if they were from my own mousery, just not as high of quality :/


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

That big momma still hasn't given birth :? I'm rather worried, as she looks like her sides are about to explode! Poor thing can barely walk. She's probably at least 1/3 bigger now than in the photo...


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

So she finally dropped - the lid to her nest box is semi see-through so I could see them in there, she must have had around 8-10. She has culled them down to four. She was out of the nest today so I removed her and the other girls so I could peek at te babies (just looked - no touching yet!) and they have milk bellies, so they are being fed... she doesnt seem interested in them at all, but Frannie the Nanny is taking her job quite seriously. She checks up on them every 10 minutes or so, keeping them warm while the mommas are busy and trying to nurse them. Could she nurse them? I'm not sure if she was also impregnated by those boys they came with. They are definately being fed by someone though.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

awww i think frannys really cutee


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The adult does look pretty nice for pet quality meeces.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

This thread is well over a year old!


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

Wonder how it went... Did those babies grow up and got new homes?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

The babies did grow up and all found good homes 

Unfortunately, I lost one of the mothers a few days after she gave birth(not sure what happened...), but Frannie and the other mom took care of both litters.


----------

